# Modem Not connecting.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi guys.


When i was playing BF2 a few days ago my connection seemed to slow right down, and my Ping shot up. I decided to restart my modem ( NTL : 200 ) but since i pulled the power out it wont connect to the internet.

The U/S light doesnt light up and there is a sort of LED pattern on the front ( D/S flashes ). Ive taken a video but im waiting for youtube to accept it.


Ive tryed :

Ipconfig/release
ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/renew

Ive tryed Repairing the connection.

Ive logged onto my router using the 192.168.2.1 and restarted my router but its not that.

Ive tryed using different Ethernet cables.


Ive ran out of idea's but hopefully someone here can help. I am a big "noob" when it comes to modems / Networking so sorry if i get a little confused.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

When you log into your router you should be able to view its WAN status. This will tell you if you have internet access or not.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi Matt. 

I cant see anywhere that tells me about the WAN status, However i do have 


Home| Help| Login Internet Status: Connected 


Although i dont know if this is referring to the modem being connected or it being connected to the internet.

Here is the LED pattern on the front .


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z7jC4413-h4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would appear that your modem or ISP has an issue. I think it's time to call the ISP for a replacement modem.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

remove all power from the modem for about a 120sec the reconetcet everything and but make sure your pc is off after coneting everything let it boot up give it a few minets then turn on your pc if still no internet get something small and press the reste butten and hold it for 30secs then see if you have internet.


----------

